# 168 Republicans vote against active shooter allert system



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 14, 2022)

Whats the issue here ? Do they want to give mass shooters an even break ?




169


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 14, 2022)

Read the bill dummy....


----------



## pknopp (Jul 14, 2022)

Is it paid for? If not, I'm good with voting it down.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 14, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Whats the issue here ? Do they want to give mass shooters an even break ?
> 
> View attachment 670164169


What Rambunctious said....dummy.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jul 14, 2022)

It kills me when people just see a headline and don't do their own research. Both sides play the Pork game. The devils is *always* in the details.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 14, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> It kills me when people just see a headline and don't do their own research. Both sides play the Pork game. The devils is *always* in the details.



 And both sides should be condemned.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jul 14, 2022)

pknopp said:


> And both sides should be condemned.



That's why I don't belong to either Party.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 14, 2022)

_This bill requires a designated officer of the Department of Justice to act as the national coordinator of an Active Shooter Alert Communications Network regarding an emergency involving an active shooter.

The bill sets forth duties of the coordinator, including to work with state, tribal, and local governments to encourage coordination of various elements of the network. The coordinator must also encourage federal, state, local, and tribal government agencies to establish procedures for responding to active shooters.

Finally, the bill requires the Government Accountability Office to study and report on state and local responses to active shooters and situations requiring the issuance of a public alert or warning._

There is no doubt that the Senate will not get an up or down vote on HR 6538.  How many more Mass Murders will it take to come to senses of the voters to replace the 169 members of the H. of Rep. who reject any gun control - the gun lobby bribes them and they are happy to spend half the day calling for more bribes to keep their job.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 14, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> _This bill requires a designated officer of the Department of Justice to act as the national coordinator of an Active Shooter Alert Communications Network regarding an emergency involving an active shooter.
> 
> The bill sets forth duties of the coordinator, including to work with state, tribal, and local governments to encourage coordination of various elements of the network. The coordinator must also encourage federal, state, local, and tribal government agencies to establish procedures for responding to active shooters.
> 
> ...



 Do you think it was the lack of a call from Washington that stopped the officers from going in at Uvalde?


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 14, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> _This bill requires a designated officer of the Department of Justice to act as the national coordinator of an Active Shooter Alert Communications Network regarding an emergency involving an active shooter.
> 
> The bill sets forth duties of the coordinator, including to work with state, tribal, and local governments to encourage coordination of various elements of the network. The coordinator must also encourage federal, state, local, and tribal government agencies to establish procedures for responding to active shooters.
> 
> ...


Would seem you flunked basic civics during your K-12 education.
It is customary in Congress, and many state legislatures, to attach other bills (agendas) as "riders" to the main, titled Bill up for voting to be passed or rejected.

It is these attached "Riders", not directly related but added Bills/Legislation, which are part of the Package, that can cause the main/titled Bill to be voted down, rejected.

The OP, along with general ignorance on many matters, also is ignorant of the nuances by which the USA Legislative Branches operate.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 14, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Do you think it was the lack of a call from Washington that stopped the officers from going in at Uvalde?


I think that HR 6538 is one step to mitigate the damage, the deaths and the long lasting grief of families.  As far as I know the Uvalde officers didn't do their job, not only because they were not trained, they were cowards.


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 14, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> That's why I don't belong to either Party.


An attitude shared by too many of your fellow citizens which is the main reason both parties can get away with following "their" agendas and not ones that better serve the interests of citizens and this nation.

The major flaw with our USA system of government is the low level of actual, concerned, and involved citizen participation.  Which is, should be, more than just voting every couple/few years or so.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 14, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> Would seem you flunked basic civics during your K-12 education.
> It is customary in Congress, and many state legislatures, to attach other bills (agendas) as "riders" to the main, titled Bill up for voting to be passed or rejected.
> 
> It is these attached "Riders", not directly related but added Bills/Legislation, which are part of the Package, that can cause the main/titled Bill to be voted down, rejected.
> ...


Yes I did pass Civics in High School, and graduated with a double major of Poli Sci and US History at CAL.  Setting your ad hominem aside, what riders were attached to HR 6538 that made 169 members of The House rejected.  All of us know the Gun Lobby bribed them.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 14, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> An attitude shared by too many of your fellow citizens which is the main reason both parties can get away with following "their" agendas and not ones that better serve the interests of citizens and this nation.
> 
> The major flaw with our USA system of government is the low level of actual, concerned, and involved citizen participation.  Which is, should be, more than just voting every couple/few years or so.



 You can be concerned, involved and participate all without being a part of the two failed parties.


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jul 14, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Yes I did pass Civics in High School, and graduated with a double major of Poli Sci and US History at CAL.  Setting your ad hominem aside, what riders were attached to HR 6538 that made 169 members of The House rejected.  All of us know the Gun Lobby bribed them.


"All of us know the Gun Lobby bribed them."
Do we?
And you have evidence of this?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 14, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> "All of us know the Gun Lobby bribed them."
> Do we?
> And you have evidence of this?











						National Rifle Assn Profile: Summary
					

National Rifle Assn organization profile. Contributions in the 2022 cycle: $324,099. Lobbying in 2022: $1,590,000. Outside Spending in the 2022 cycle: $2,172,640.




					www.opensecrets.org
				












						Brady | Which Senators Have Benefitted the Most from NRA Money?
					

They've taken money from the NRA, all while blocking lifesaving gun safety legislation.



					elections.bradyunited.org
				








__





						List of congressional candidates who received campaign money from the National Rifle Association - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




As I've noted before, the Republican Party put money in their pocket book before the people they represent.


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 14, 2022)

pknopp said:


> You can be concerned, involved and participate all without being a part of the two failed parties.


I'd be interested in seeing how you think this applies, can work, etc.
BTW, those many "third parties" have rather limited effect and impact, if that is what you are implying.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 14, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> I'd be interested in seeing how you think this applies, can work, etc.
> BTW, those many "third parties" have rather limited effect and impact, if that is what you are implying.



 Well the Democrats sure got mad at those of us who voted Green party in 2016 so there is that.


----------



## westwall (Jul 14, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> National Rifle Assn Profile: Summary
> 
> 
> National Rifle Assn organization profile. Contributions in the 2022 cycle: $324,099. Lobbying in 2022: $1,590,000. Outside Spending in the 2022 cycle: $2,172,640.
> ...





Compared to the money from soros alone, is a drop in the bucket.


----------



## westwall (Jul 14, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> National Rifle Assn Profile: Summary
> 
> 
> National Rifle Assn organization profile. Contributions in the 2022 cycle: $324,099. Lobbying in 2022: $1,590,000. Outside Spending in the 2022 cycle: $2,172,640.
> ...






Soros alone gives out more than ten times that amount in his efforts to destroy this country.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Jul 14, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> An attitude shared by too many of your fellow citizens which is the main reason both parties can get away with following "their" agendas and not ones that better serve the interests of citizens and this nation.
> 
> The major flaw with our USA system of government is the low level of actual, concerned, and involved citizen participation.  Which is, should be, more than just voting every couple/few years or so.



There is so much that you don't know.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 14, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Whats the issue here ? Do they want to give mass shooters an even break ?
> 
> View attachment 670164169




You actually have to give details on what was included in the Bill.........


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 14, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> _This bill requires a designated officer of the Department of Justice to act as the national coordinator of an Active Shooter Alert Communications Network regarding an emergency involving an active shooter.
> 
> The bill sets forth duties of the coordinator, including to work with state, tribal, and local governments to encourage coordination of various elements of the network. The coordinator must also encourage federal, state, local, and tribal government agencies to establish procedures for responding to active shooters.
> 
> ...




Yeah....don't need a federal coordinator.......the states can do this all on their own......

This has nothing to do with gun control, it is another attempt to create a bloated, useless bureaucracy...


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 14, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> I think that HR 6538 is one step to mitigate the damage, the deaths and the long lasting grief of families.  As far as I know the Uvalde officers didn't do their job, not only because they were not trained, they were cowards.




They were trained...in fact, they had the training in May....or March.......but they had the training, and knew the policy and standards....if there is an active shooter the first officer on scene enters and tries to find and confront the shooter......I've been through this training several times.....and that is how police are now trained to respond to active shooters.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 14, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Yes I did pass Civics in High School, and graduated with a double major of Poli Sci and US History at CAL.  Setting your ad hominem aside, what riders were attached to HR 6538 that made 169 members of The House rejected.  All of us know the Gun Lobby bribed them.




Moron...this has nothing to do with guns....so there would be no "gun"reason to stop it......this is likely an attempt by the democrats to push through spending hidden behind this Bill...


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 14, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> National Rifle Assn Profile: Summary
> 
> 
> National Rifle Assn organization profile. Contributions in the 2022 cycle: $324,099. Lobbying in 2022: $1,590,000. Outside Spending in the 2022 cycle: $2,172,640.
> ...




You dumb ass...

Don't blame the NRA for failed gun control efforts

*You know how the argument goes. The "conventional wisdom" is the NRA's heavy spending stops hundreds of politicians from enacting the "common sense" gun control laws they and everyone else would otherwise support.*
*---------

There's only one problem with that theory. It's all wrong.

Of course, the NRA does spend money and it does have a sophisticated and persistent messaging operation. But so do dozens of other organizations and causes. So, how does the NRA stack up against them?
Not too well. The NRA, gun makers, and gun rights issues do not even show up on the OpenSecrets website lists for top lobbying firms, top lobbying sectors, top lobbying issues, or top lobbying industries for the years 1998-2017.

The figures for Florida Senator Marco Rubio are particularly educational, since he has been a target of a lot of anti-NRA screeds since the shooting in his home state. A look at the top 20 donors to Rubio directly and his PAC since 2009 does not include the NRA. *

*Over his career since 2009, Rubio has raised a total of more than $91 million in donations. The NRA is responsible for just over $3 million of that, or 3.3 percent. Big whoop, as they say. Yes, $3 million is a lot of money and more than most of us could ever donate to anything. But context is everything, and the even a so-called "poster boy" for NRA donations would only be 3.3 percent lighter in campaign cash without them.*

*Again, that certainly doesn't mean the NRA isn't spending a lot of money. But the Poltifact fact-checking website puts the total amount of NRA spending since 1998 at $203 million. That figure is even smaller than it looks when you consider 30 percent of Americans, or about 100 million people, own a gun. By contrast, Wall Street and the broader financial industrial shelled out more than $1.1 billion in the 2016 election cycle alone. The financial industry employs only about six million people in total.*

*The bulk of that $203 million doesn't actually go to candidates as the hysterical tweets and finger pointers seem to believe. It's spent on those "issue ads" that you see mostly on cable news channels during election years. But even if those ads are extremely influential, they are a much different animal than direct campaign donations to individual congressional and presidential candidates.

There's even a question of whether the NRA is very persuasive among actual gun owners. Fewer than 20 percent of American gun owners are even NRA members. That should tell us something about the "chicken or the egg" argument about the gun lobby. The NRA is much more likely piggybacking off the beliefs of gun owners as opposed to framing them in the first place. The real power is with those voting gun owners, not the lobby group that purports to represent them.

Some gun control advocates are wise to this fact. New America senior fellow Lee Drutman has been working to debunk the myth of the all-powerful NRA's money for several years. Beginning in 2012, he noted the NRA hadn't even made donations to a majority of members of Congress. He also made the correct designation between allegiance and influence. That is, the NRA supports candidates that already align with its philosophy as opposed to paying them to toe the line.

Former New York City mayor and media billionaire Mike Bloomberg has thus made a futile point over the years to combat the NRA's money machine. Bloomberg founded "Everytown for Gun Safety" in 2014based on matching the NRA's financial clout. It hasn't been a total political failure. But in the wake of so many mass shootings since 2014, it's also fair to say Everytown hasn't been able to shepherd any new significant national gun laws to passage either.

A much better strategy is to talk less about the NRA and focus more on resurrecting the anti-gun violence measures Americans have supported in the past. That includes beefed up policing and improved background check systems.

A misbegotten path is introducing new rules and misrepresenting them to the public. That's what happened last year when Democrats tried a proposed rule that they and most of the news media portrayed as a way to keep guns from the "mentally ill." But it really sought to put people into the federal government gun background database if they received disability payments from Social Security and received assistance to manage their benefits due to mental impairments. That's a far cry from "mentally ill." Even the ACLU and mental health advocates lined up against that idea, not just the NRA.*


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 14, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> An attitude shared by too many of your fellow citizens which is the main reason both parties can get away with following "their" agendas and not ones that better serve the interests of citizens and this nation.
> 
> The major flaw with our USA system of government is the low level of actual, concerned, and involved citizen participation.  Which is, should be, more than just voting every couple/few years or so.


when the 2 parties start running quality people that may change....until then FUCK both of the parties and the 20 percenters they run....


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 15, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> _This bill requires a designated officer of the Department of Justice to act as the national coordinator of an Active Shooter Alert Communications Network regarding an emergency involving an active shooter.
> 
> The bill sets forth duties of the coordinator, including to work with state, tribal, and local governments to encourage coordination of various elements of the network. The coordinator must also encourage federal, state, local, and tribal government agencies to establish procedures for responding to active shooters.
> 
> ...


Getting rid of gun free zones will stop most of these mass shootings.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 15, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> National Rifle Assn Profile: Summary
> 
> 
> National Rifle Assn organization profile. Contributions in the 2022 cycle: $324,099. Lobbying in 2022: $1,590,000. Outside Spending in the 2022 cycle: $2,172,640.
> ...


Bet you don't have an issue with Bloomberg spending 50 million on gun control. Wonder how many politicians that bought. Its way more than the NRA spends. 








						$50 Million for Gun Control
					

Though he is no longer mayor of New York City, Michael Bloomberg continues to nudge public policy—these days as a donor. In 2014 he put up $50




					www.philanthropyroundtable.org


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 15, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Whats the issue here ? Do they want to give mass shooters an even break ?
> 
> View attachment 670164169


School shootings are bad politics for the dishonest right; the last thing conservatives want is more attention directed at school shootings.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 15, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> How many more Mass Murders will it take to come to senses of the voters to replace the 169 members of the H. of Rep. who reject any gun control


Good question.

Answer: it doesn’t matter.

This is the Dark Age of the tyranny of Republican minority rule – where the will of he people is ignored and the democratic process rendered irrelevant.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 15, 2022)

pknopp said:


> And both sides should be condemned.


Wrong.

‘Both sides’ are in no manner ‘the same’ conservatives forcing ten-year-old rape victims to give birth is proof of that.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 15, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> School shootings are bad politics for the dishonest right; the last thing conservatives want is more attention directed at school shootings.


Gun free zones are bullet magnets.Your either one of the smart ones who knows that disarming law abiding citizens won't do shit are your one of the dumb asses that actually believe it will work.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jul 15, 2022)

Republicans "Read the bill" and "You don't know what's in the bill".

Insinuating there is something nefarious in the bill, of course without any evidence, because republicans didn't read the bill.

Although watching republicans defend their stupidity is entertaining.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jul 15, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Gun free zones are bullet magnets.Your either one of the smart ones who knows that disarming law abiding citizens won't do shit are your one of the dumb asses that actually believe it will work.


Sure, retard.

The cure for all the drug overdoses is, of course, MORE drugs too.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 15, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Good question.
> 
> Answer: it doesn’t matter.
> 
> This is the Dark Age of the tyranny of Republican minority rule – where the will of he people is ignored and the democratic process rendered irrelevant.


Call for a Convention then to amend the Constitution. You do know how that works, right ?


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jul 15, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Call for a Convention then to amend the Constitution. You do know how that works, right ?


WHY?


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 15, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Sure, retard.
> 
> The cure for all the drug overdoses is, of course, MORE drugs too.


What the fuck does drugs have to do with the 2nd ? Calling others a retard probably ain't the best response for someone like yourself.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jul 15, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> What the fuck does drugs have to do with the 2nd ? Calling others a retard probably ain't the best response for someone like yourself.


More guns= less death in your twisted logic.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 15, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> WHY?


If you have to ask why then your one of the stupid ones. When you fucks ignore the Constitution and start infringing on law abiding citizens rights I think ignorant asses like yourself should be the first to stack up and try and take away the guns from those who won't stand for the shit.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 15, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Whats the issue here ? Do they want to give mass shooters an even break ?
> 
> View attachment 670164169



Thing is, if you let kids die, then there's more room for those kids you didn't abort, right?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 15, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> More guns= less death in your twisted logic.



It's true, the UK hardly has any guns and their murder rate is through the roof (not)


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jul 15, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> If you have to ask why then your one of the stupid ones.


If you can't answer then you're one of the stupid morons.


ThunderKiss1965 said:


> When you fucks ignore the Constitution and start infringing on law abiding citizens rights


What rights?


ThunderKiss1965 said:


> I think ignorant asses like yourself should be the first to stack up and try and take away the guns from those who won't stand for the shit.


That 30 year old NRA lie?
No one wants to ban guns you gullible moron.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 15, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Gun free zones are bullet magnets.Your either one of the smart ones who knows that disarming law abiding citizens won't do shit are your one of the dumb asses that actually believe it will work.


Conservatives are dishonest and cowards.

School shootings make for bad political optics for the right – so they seek to conceal and ignore the problem


----------



## pknopp (Jul 15, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wrong.
> 
> ‘Both sides’ are in no manner ‘the same’ conservatives forcing ten-year-old rape victims to give birth is proof of that.



 Green apples.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 15, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Whats the issue here ? Do they want to give mass shooters an even break ?
> 
> View attachment 670164169



  As always you should worry about your own shithole of a country.

  You are too damn ignorant about how American government works, to have any hope of ever having anything useful to say about it, and even if you weren't so damn ignorant, as a British piece of shit, you have no say and no standing to speak of anything to do with America anyway


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 15, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> School shootings are bad politics for the dishonest right; the last thing conservatives want is more attention directed at school shootings.


School shootings are GREAT for you on the gun grabbing left.

Don't act like you don't celebrate the high body count and pray for more so you can grab guns and start your communist revolution unopposed.

I bet every one of you cock smokers does a touchdown dance anytime more that 5 shildren are slaughtered by one of your psycho blue-haired gender-confused twat burgers.

Don't lie.  Ends justify the means.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wrong.
> 
> ‘Both sides’ are in no manner ‘the same’ conservatives forcing ten-year-old rape victims to give birth is proof of that.


yea they are jones they both have the same mantra.....you wouldnt understand that because you are one of them....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 15, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Conservatives are dishonest and cowards.
> 
> School shootings make for bad political optics for the right – so they seek to conceal and ignore the problem


says the coward who is to chicken shit to reply to questions asked about what he posts...


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 15, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> More guns= less death in your twisted logic.




And that is true, from actual research.........

First, guns do not create gun crime...as 27 years of experience in America demonstrates...

Over  27 years,  from 1993  to the year 2015, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 19.4 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2019 (in 2020 that number is 21.52 million)...guess what happened...

New Concealed Carry Report For 2020: 19.48 Million Permit Holders, 820,000 More Than Last Year despite many states shutting down issuing permits because of the Coronavirus - Crime Prevention Research Center


-- gun murder down 49%

--gun crime down 75%

--violent crime down 72%

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

*Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.*


This means that access to guns does not create gun crime........

Why do our democrat party controlled cities have gun crime problems?

*What changed in 2015?

The democrat party did 3 things...

1) they began a war on the police that forced officers to stop pro active police work, allowing criminals to run wild.

2) they began to release the most violent and dangerous gun offenders over and over again, not matter how many times they had been arrested for gun crimes

3) they used their brown shirts, blm/antifa to burn, loot and murder for 7 months in primarily black neighborhoods while the democrat party mayors ordered the police to stand down and not stop them......in order to hurt Trump during the election.*


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 15, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Conservatives are dishonest and cowards.
> 
> School shootings make for bad political optics for the right – so they seek to conceal and ignore the problem


Ive noticed the same with their awful abortion laws. They desperately dont want to be seen killing 10 year old girls for some reason.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 15, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> It's true, the UK hardly has any guns and their murder rate is through the roof (not)


Wierd isnt it ?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 15, 2022)

To the Right, there is no issue with school shootings.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 15, 2022)

bodecea said:


> To the Right, there is no issue with school shootings.



You guys are so full of it.......school shootings are Christmas morning to you anti-gun fanatics...you hope and pray for them because they are the best tool you have to push gun control on an uninformed American population....each dead child is a gift under your gun control holiday tree........

We want to stop school shootings, and our proposals would stop them......you need them to get gun control....


----------



## westwall (Jul 15, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ive noticed the same with their awful abortion laws. They desperately dont want to be seen killing 10 year old girls for some reason.




YOUR abortion laws are even more restrictive than ours, you ignorant fucking clown.


----------



## westwall (Jul 15, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You guys are so full of it.......school shootings are Christmas morning to you anti-gun fanatics...you hope and pray for them because they are the best tool you have to push gun control on an uninformed American population....each dead child is a gift under your gun control holiday tree........
> 
> We want to stop school shootings, and our proposals would stop them......you need them to get gun control....





So much so they order their cops to do nothing while children are murdered mere feet away.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 15, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah....don't need a federal coordinator.......the states can do this all on their own......
> 
> This has nothing to do with gun control, it is another attempt to create a bloated, useless bureaucracy...


You're full of shit.  You praised the Supreme Court's last vote to put guns in the hands of anyone without half the background check I did in my job; for five years recruiting and putting on three in 100 passed the background check, and even then spent one full year under the observation of senior officers.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 15, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Conservatives are dishonest and cowards.
> 
> School shootings make for bad political optics for the right – so they seek to conceal and ignore the problem


They also voted against women being allowed to travel to other states to get abortions.   Will driving be taken away from us next?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 15, 2022)

bodecea said:


> To the Right, there is no issue with school shootings.


Funny to learn these comments, I put both of them on ignore months and months ago.  I tire of those stupid, vile, vulgar neo fascists who are mostly single issue voters and/or brainwashed by Faux News and other talking heads on radio.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 15, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Whats the issue here ? Do they want to give mass shooters an even break ?
> 
> View attachment 670164169


I’ll just have to — once again — go with the fact that a bill’s title and presumed purpose doesn’t always reflect what’s IN the bill, taint. You gullible foreign transparent troll asswipe.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 15, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You guys are so full of it.......school shootings are Christmas morning to you anti-gun fanatics...you hope and pray for them because they are the best tool you have to push gun control on an uninformed American population....each dead child is a gift under your gun control holiday tree........
> 
> We want to stop school shootings, and our proposals would stop them......you need them to get gun control....


You would see a million kids killed if you could hang on to your guns.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 15, 2022)

bodecea said:


> They also voted against women being allowed to travel to other states to get abortions.   Will driving be taken away from us next?


Some of the Republican States will prosecute women for going to a Blue State for an abortion and putting them in prison for doing so.  DeSantis and Abbott - both Republicans - are radical neo fascists.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 15, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> You would see a million kids killed if you could hang on to your guns.


Agreed, and continue to donate dollars to the NRA and the Gun Lobby to bribe those Republicans to sell more and more guns to those who can buy more lethal firearms with larger magazines for what need!  

I won't phrase that as a question, for we all know it is for profit.  Profits and Power way before We the People and tell yet tell us we are radicals.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 15, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Getting rid of gun free zones will stop most of these mass shootings.


You're insane.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 15, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Thing is, if you let kids die, then there's more room for those kids you didn't abort, right?


What a stupid comment this is, way beyond an Idiot-Gram.  Maybe you are not stupid, maybe you are haven't a single iota of empathy for the kids and their families.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 15, 2022)

I read the text. 



			https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/BILLS-117hr6538eh/pdf/BILLS-117hr6538eh.pdf
		


I’m not sure what about the bill requires any significant opposition. Frankly, the bill seems pretty harmless on its face. I may be missing something, though:



> Republicans opposed the measure, calling it an example of overreach by the federal government.
> 
> “This bill is about Democrat fear-mongering that guns are an ever-present threat, and we cannot be safe until big government rounds up every last one of them,” Representative *Jim Jordan* (R-OH) said on the House floor.











						168 Republicans Vote Against Bill Establishing Active Shooter Alert System – Along with One Democrat
					

The House of Representatives passed H.R. 6538 on Wednesday night, a bill that would establish an active shooter alert system, as 168 Republicans voted against it.




					www.mediaite.com


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 15, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> You would see a million kids killed if you could hang on to your guns.




Nope....you guys already did that in Europe...after you took guns away from people......

Guns in the hands of normal people keep governments from doing this......

NAZI GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER


*
German socialists

By genocide, the murder of hostages, reprisal raids, forced labor, "euthanasia," starvation, exposure, medical experiments, and terror bombing, and in the concentration and death camps, the Nazis murdered from 15,003,000 to 31,595,000 people, most likely 20,946,000 men, women, handicapped, aged, sick, prisoners of war, forced laborers, camp inmates, critics, homosexuals, Jews, Slavs, Serbs, Germans, Czechs, Italians, Poles, French, Ukrainians, and many others. *

*Among them 1,000,000 were children under eighteen years of age.1 *
*
And none of these monstrous figures even include civilian and military combat or war-deaths*

http://[URL='http://hawaii.edu/powe...]http://hawaii.edu/powerkills/NAZIS.CHAP1.HTM[/URL]


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 15, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Nope....you guys already did that in Europe...after you took guns away from people......
> 
> Guns in the hands of normal people keep governments from doing this......
> 
> ...


Apart from Japanese Americans of course.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 15, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> You would see a million kids killed if you could hang on to your guns.


Yep.  The two are not connected.

But, you and the commie left would see 10 million kids killed if you could get our guns.

Fuck off.  Come get'em.  We will NEVER give them up.

Death first.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 15, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Apart from Japanese Americans of course.




Didn't murder them.....and Roosevelt was a socialist like you....I often think World War 2 should be called the War of the Socialists, since the socialist powers started the war.....


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 15, 2022)

This country needs to adopt a single-issue per bill maximum if it's going to survive. This deception game of taking a popular bill and hiding divisive and expensive BS pork to it is verging on criminal.


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 15, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> You would see a million kids killed if you could hang on to your guns.


Lol. Fuck you, you dumb piece of shit.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 15, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> You would see a million kids killed if you could hang on to your guns.



  That is complete bullshit, of course, but even if it was true, coming from a piece of shit who supports abortion, by which over a million children are murdered every year in cold blood, it comes across as horrendously hypocritical.

  But all of that is completely beside the point that as an ignorant British piece of shit, nothing having anything to do with American government is any of your fucking business, anyway.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 15, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> This country needs to adopt a single-issue per bill maximum if it's going to survive. This deception game of taking a popular bill and hiding divisive and expensive BS pork to it is verging on criminal.


We need a constitutional amendment limiting all bills to 10 pages, double space one-sided 12 point Times New Roman font, with a requirement that all bills be read in open session and a 30-day waiting period before voting, no exceptions for "emergencies."


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 15, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Thing is, if you let kids die, then there's more room for those kids you didn't abort, right?
> ...



  Anyone who supports abortion completely forfeits any and all credibility in claiming any concern for the well-being of children.

  You cannot get any farther opposite of caring about children than by supporting a _“right”_ to murder them.


----------



## DukeU (Jul 15, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Sure, retard.
> 
> The cure for all the drug overdoses is, of course, MORE drugs too.



And a safe place to do it.


Biden admin to spend $30 million to give drug addicts 'safe smoking ...​
Crack pipes given to addicts in 'safe drug' sites up for Biden $$$: repo​


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 15, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Didn't murder them.....and Roosevelt was a socialist like you....I often think World War 2 should be called the War of the Socialists, since the socialist powers started the war.....


Their guns did not protect their freedom. So your argument is shite.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 15, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Anyone who supports abortion completely forfeits any and all credibility in claiming any concern for the well-being of children.
> 
> You cannot get any farther opposite of caring about children than by supporting a _“right”_ to murder them.


About the murders of children at school, the party that you seem to support - The Republican Party - is the one that allows mass murder of children.  

You're an ignorant and biddable fool, abortions do not murder children, the law that was repealed makes that clear, at least for the few fools like you; they were not children, they were a fetus.  

You've bought onto the emotive illogic which is not in favor of empathy, the R. Party doesn't give a damn about the fetus, they only want to make fools like you vote for them.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 15, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> That is complete bullshit, of course, but even if it was true, coming from a piece of shit who supports abortion, by which over a million children are murdered every year in cold blood, it comes across as horrendously hypocritical.
> 
> But all of that is completely beside the point that as an ignorant British piece of shit, nothing having anything to do with American government is any of your fucking business, anyway.


Its true Bob. You slaughter kids every day and do fuck all about it.
My kids never had to learn a lockdown drill. Because we live in a civilised country.
You dont even want to let folk know there is a shooter about. Sick fucks.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 15, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> You're an ignorant and biddable fool, abortions do not murder children, the law that was repealed makes that clear, at least for the few fools like you; they were not children, they were a fetus.



  Right.

  And the victims of slavery in our nation's early days were not people either.  They were just nÏggεrs.

  And the victims of the Nazi Holocaust were not people either; they were _Untermenschen_.

  It's easy to make yourself feel good about supporting horrendous human rights violations, if you can convince yourself that the victims of these violations weren't really human.

  But it's a lie.  Supporting abortion makes you no better than those who supported slavery or Nazism.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 15, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Because we live in a civilised country.



  Yes, we know about your _“civilised”_ nation.  My ancestors fought and won two wars against you British filth, to protect us from your degenerate notions of _“civilised”_.

  And you continue to9 serve your one meaningful purpose, which is to repeatedly and vividly remind us Americans why we kicked you British filth out of our country almost two and a half centuries ago.

  Go suck your Queen's dick.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 15, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Their guns did not protect their freedom. So your argument is shite.




They took their guns in the 20s.........

You know who didn't give up their guns?  The Swiss...

THE SWISS WERE PREPARED TO FIGHT FACISM TO THE BITTER END | FRONTLINE | PBS

*That is why the Nazis despised Switzerland. Joseph Goebbels called Switzerland "this stinking little state" where "sentiment has turned very much against us." Adolf Hitler decided that "all the rubbish of small nations still existing in Europe must be liquidated," even if it meant he would later "be attacked as the 'Butcher of the Swiss.'"*

*The 1940 Nazi invasion plan, Operation Tannenbaum, was not executed, and SS Oberst Hermann Bohme's 1943 memorandum warned that an invasion of Switzerland would be too costly because every man was armed and trained to shoot. *


*This did not stop the Gestapo from preparing lists of Swiss to be liquidated once the Nazis overran the country.
*
*The other European nations were easily toppled and had little means to wage a partisan war against the occupation. Once their standing armies were defeated, the governments capitulated and the populaces were defenseless.*
*
Only in Switzerland was the entire populace armed and prepared to wage a relentless guerrilla war against an invader. When the war began in 1939, Switzerland mobilized 435,000 citizen soldiers out of a population of 4.2 million. Production figures for Swiss service rifles, which had firepower equal to those of the Germans, demonstrate an ample supply of small arms. Swiss militiamen were instructed to disregard any alleged "official" surrender as enemy propaganda and, if necessary, to fight individually. This meant that a nation of sharpshooters would be sniping at German soldiers at long ranges from every mountain.
*
*While neutral, Switzerland was prepared to fight a Nazi invasion to the end. The celebrated Swiss Gen. Henri Guisan developed the strategy known as defense du reduit--an initial opposition followed by a retreat into the Alps, where a relentless war to the death would be waged. Most Swiss strongly opposed Nazism. Death sentences were issued for fifth-column activities, and proclamations against anti-Semitism were passed at various official levels. There was no Holocaust on Swiss soil, something that can not be said for France, the Netherlands, Poland or most of Europe.*


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 15, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its true Bob. You slaughter kids every day and do fuck all about it.
> My kids never had to learn a lockdown drill. Because we live in a civilised country.
> You dont even want to let folk know there is a shooter about. Sick fucks.




Again......with two recent mass public shootings in Britain, at Cumbria and Plymouth.....which gun control laws in Britain kept those two shooters from walking into one of your public schools and shooting kids?

They had guns, they shot enough people to classify as mass public shootings, what kept them from targeting a school?

With criminals having easy access to guns in Britain, what keeps one of them from going into a British public school and shooting students and staff?

We will await your response...


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 15, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Right.
> 
> And the victims of slavery in our nation's early days were not people either.  They were just nÏggεrs.
> 
> ...


You are reaching way to back in the history of our nation.  I'll provide a short history lesson just for you.
Most of the signers of the Constitution owned slaves.  Most of the first Presidents owned slaves.  When A. Lincoln was assassinated his Vice President was a racist.  He, btw, was a Republican.
In 1948 President Truman integrated our armed forces.  Then the transition began the civil rights movement honored by the Democratic Party and hated by the Republican Party.  Today the so called BIG TENT of the Republican Party is very much White, and the R. Party is opposed to Civil Rights.



Too bad you aren't smart enough to take in reality.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 15, 2022)

This is extreme federal overreach.  Granting federal authority in a local matter, for what? Are feds going to get involved in every gang shootout? Not likely, which means this simply a BS move that will neither decrease these shootings or have much meaningful impact. Waste of time and money.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 15, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> This is extreme federal overreach.  Granting federal authority in a local matter, for what? Are feds going to get involved in every gang shootout? Not likely, which means this simply a BS move that will neither decrease these shootings or have much meaningful impact. Waste of time and money.


Gee, too bad you didn't live in the early 20th Century.  You would enjoy putting Eliot Ness as not doing any effort to put Scarface into Alcatraz.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 16, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> I think that HR 6538 is one step to mitigate the damage, the deaths and the long lasting grief of families.  As far as I know the Uvalde officers didn't do their job, not only because they were not trained, they were cowards.



Sure; with the great track record of the Feds in everything they do, they can only make the response to a shooter better, faster, more reliable... I get that.

There's nothing offered in the bill that will improve the response to a shooting.  States are the right place to plan and coordinate response to an active shooter - and even then only in those rare cases where it's not more expedient to have the locals handle it.

I will say, though, that if they want to pass a bill giving the Border Patrol's special operations teams the lead in all active shooter situations, I could turn away from all of the constitutional questions.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 16, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Is it paid for? If not, I'm good with voting it down.



That's definitely one good reason to vote down any bill, no matter what it is.  But there are a lot of other reasons to vote this one down, as well.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 16, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> I think that HR 6538 is one step to mitigate the damage, the deaths and the long lasting grief of families.  As far as I know the Uvalde officers didn't do their job, not only because they were not trained, they were cowards.



The Uvalde police were trained just weeks before the shooting.  They were just cowards.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 16, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Yes I did pass Civics in High School, and graduated with a double major of Poli Sci and US History at CAL.  Setting your ad hominem aside, what riders were attached to HR 6538 that made 169 members of The House rejected.  All of us know the Gun Lobby bribed them.



What specifically in the bill makes you so fond of it?  What would help in the next shooting?


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 16, 2022)

While unrelated riders can often be a reason to vote against the Bill they've been attached to, in this case seems the reason may be unnecessary duplication.
QUOTE:
H.R. 6538: NO.  This sends $2 million to the DOJ to implement an “Active Shooter Alert” notification that duplicates the existing Integrated Public Alert and Warning System (IPAWS).  Warning the public of imminent threats is a useful activity, which is why we have the IPAWS.  Setting up a duplicative system only for gunfire unnecessarily complicates and confuses the existing system and risks desensitizing the public with false alarms under the loose definitions in this bill. 
...




__





						H.R. 6538: NO
					

H.R. 6538: NO.  This sends $2 million to the DOJ to implement an “Active Shooter Alert” notification that duplicates the existing Integrated Public Alert and Warning System (IPAWS).  Warning the public of imminent threats is a useful activity, which is why we have the IPAWS.  Setting up a...




					mcclintock.house.gov


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 16, 2022)

pknopp said:


> You can be concerned, involved and participate all without being a part of the two failed parties.



If you don't vote Democrat or Republican you're voting to ensure the one you like the least is elected.

I'm all for destroying both parties but destroy them first; build your new party up to be able to win and  then take on the big boys.  Right now it is just wasting votes that could have kept Biden out.  Or if you hate Trump that could keep Trump out in 24.  Or could have in 16.  Point is, vote to make a difference rather than to make a statement.


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 16, 2022)

JustAGuy1 said:


> There is so much that you don't know.


Stop looking in the mirror. You're getting confused.


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 16, 2022)

Harry Dresden said:


> when the 2 parties start running quality people that may change....until then FUCK both of the parties and the 20 percenters they run....


I'd be curious how you define "quality people", especially since most people have varied definitions which is why we have two major and several minor parties.

Another problem is this is the sort of comment and attitude common to those whom have neither the stamina, gumption, intelligence, sense of public service to run for an office in the first place.

Too many of the "80 percenters" think they look smart and are being whitty when making snarky, ill-informed smack like this. Actually they are just the opposite.  Also they tend to be the sort of fodder used by insurrectionists whom don't want to play politics and would rather legislate from the barrel of a firearm.

So "Harry Dresden", do you consider yourself a "quality person"?
If so, when are you starting your campaign and for what office?
And how are you getting the funding and supporters it often takes to campaign and have a chance for getting elected?


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 16, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Yes I did pass Civics in High School, and graduated with a double major of Poli Sci and US History at CAL.  Setting your ad hominem aside, what riders were attached to HR 6538 that made 169 members of The House rejected.  All of us know the Gun Lobby bribed them.


So you say and we have to take your word for it, though I'm not seeing any proof in your "education" claims.  Underscored by that last sentence of your post.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 16, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Wierd isnt it ?



No; it's not weird.  NYC is much safer than is London.






						Crime Comparison Between London, United Kingdom And New York, NY, United States. Safety Comparison.
					






					www.numbeo.com


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 16, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I read the text.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shouldn't the measure of a bill how much good it does rather than how little harm it does?  What is the benefit of the bill?  What gets better because the Federal Government is leading the resource coordination in an active shooter scenario in stead of the State or even the County where the shooter and the law enforcement is?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 16, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> About the murders of children at school, the party that you seem to support - The Republican Party - is the one that allows mass murder of children.
> 
> You're an ignorant and biddable fool, abortions do not murder children, the law that was repealed makes that clear, at least for the few fools like you; they were not children, they were a fetus.
> 
> You've bought onto the emotive illogic which is not in favor of empathy, the R. Party doesn't give a damn about the fetus, they only want to make fools like you vote for them.



Which law would you support, extend, propose, or otherwise like to see that would stop school shootings and not create other killing fields in its wake?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 16, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> While unrelated riders can often be a reason to vote against the Bill they've been attached to, in this case seems the reason may be unnecessary duplication.
> QUOTE:
> H.R. 6538: NO.  This sends $2 million to the DOJ to implement an “Active Shooter Alert” notification that duplicates the existing Integrated Public Alert and Warning System (IPAWS).  Warning the public of imminent threats is a useful activity, which is why we have the IPAWS.  Setting up a duplicative system only for gunfire unnecessarily complicates and confuses the existing system and risks desensitizing the public with false alarms under the loose definitions in this bill.
> ...
> ...



These notification systems are not about protecting lives.  Does anyone really believe that the Federal Government spent billions of dollars creating the Amber Alert system to settle custody disputes when the non-custodial parent doesn't get to the Walmart parking lot on time on Friday afternoons?

These systems are "enemy-of-the-state" notification systems.  The day will come that the descriptions of many of us here will will have our descriptions on those signs and be listed as child kidnappers or active shooters, or even silver alerts.  And everyone will believe them and try to do their civic duty and call in with our locations.  And that will be even if we've never broken a law.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 16, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Gee, too bad you didn't live in the early 20th Century.  You would enjoy putting Eliot Ness as not doing any effort to put Scarface into Alcatraz.


What does that have to with anything? Mass shootings are not organized crimes extending over state lines. They are individual localized events. 

The sheer stupidity of this will only be seen when it fails. Federal response and coordination would only be effective if you have people sitting around waiting on a mass shooting. Otherwise the very people who might be effective would have to be prioritized and tasked to a mass shooting from whatever duty they were doing. Worse they might not be able to leave their duty and not respond and still be blamed. This is a dumb idea to pretend Congress is doing something, which will change nothing except adding the feds to the blame game.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jul 16, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And that is true, from actual research.........





2aguy said:


> First, guns do not create gun crime...as 27 years of experience in America demonstrates...
> 
> Over  27 years,  from 1993  to the year 2015, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 19.4 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2019 (in 2020 that number is 21.52 million)...guess what happened...
> 
> ...


Because coronavirus you dolt.


2aguy said:


> *Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.*
> 
> 
> This means that access to guns does not create gun crime........


Because of coronavirus you moron.


2aguy said:


> Why do our democrat party controlled cities have gun crime problems?


Because they're getting their weapons from RED republican controlled states, where anyone can carry, buy and sell with no background checks, no training and no experience .


2aguy said:


> *What changed in 2015?
> 
> The democrat party did 3 things...
> 
> ...


You're delusional, and FOS, Q NUT.
You're horse shit has NOTHING with guns.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 16, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> School shootings are GREAT for you on the gun grabbing left.
> 
> Don't act like you don't celebrate the high body count and pray for more so you can grab guns and start your communist revolution unopposed.
> 
> ...


Whenever there’s a school shooting the first response from conservatives is to start lying about ‘bans’ and ‘confiscations’ – not doing something to actually address the problem.

Every time there’s a school shooting the right’s inaction and indifference are on full display.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 16, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> About the murders of children at school, the party that you seem to support - The Republican Party - is the one that allows mass murder of children.
> 
> You're an ignorant and biddable fool, abortions do not murder children, the law that was repealed makes that clear, at least for the few fools like you; they were not children, they were a fetus.
> 
> You've bought onto the emotive illogic which is not in favor of empathy, the R. Party doesn't give a damn about the fetus, they only want to make fools like you vote for them.


The most reprehensible aspect of this is the right’s refusal to address the problem at all – to explore solutions that have nothing to do with the regulation of firearms.

Conservatives immediately resort to lies about ‘bans’ and ‘confiscation.’


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 16, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Right.
> 
> And the victims of slavery in our nation's early days were not people either.  They were just nÏggεrs.
> 
> ...


Conservatives enact meritless abortion ‘bans' predicated on the lie that ‘children’ are being ‘murdered’ yet refuse to even explore addressing the problem of actual children being murdered in their schools.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 16, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Again......with two recent mass public shootings in Britain, at Cumbria and Plymouth.....which gun control laws in Britain kept those two shooters from walking into one of your public schools and shooting kids?
> 
> They had guns, they shot enough people to classify as mass public shootings, what kept them from targeting a school?
> 
> ...


The "recent" mass shooting in Cumbria was actually in 2010..
You are such a pathtic lying fuck.

have there been any mass shootings in the US since 2010 ?
Or today.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jul 16, 2022)

DukeU said:


> And a safe place to do it.
> 
> 
> Biden admin to spend $30 million to give drug addicts 'safe smoking ...​
> Crack pipes given to addicts in 'safe drug' sites up for Biden $$$: repo​


Washington Free Beacon?

A spokesman for Biden’s HHS reportedly told The Washington Free Beacon that the “safe smoking kits” will include pipes for drug users to smoke crack cocaine, crystal methamphetamine, and “any illicit substance.”

An HHS public affairs official later denied the Beacon’s report, calling it “blatant misinformation.”

Gullible Trumptards believe anything.


----------



## DukeU (Jul 16, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Washington Free Beacon?
> 
> A spokesman for Biden’s HHS reportedly told The Washington Free Beacon that the “safe smoking kits” will include pipes for drug users to smoke crack cocaine, crystal methamphetamine, and “any illicit substance.”
> 
> ...




Why are you all constantly denying the agenda you voted for?

Are you embarrassed?
​NYC OKs safe sites for drug use, aiming to curb overdoses​
What is inside the safe smoking kits that Biden is distributing?​

Crack pipes given to addicts in 'safe drug' sites up for Biden $$$: repor​


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jul 16, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Why are you all constantly denying the agenda you voted for?
> 
> Are you embarrassed?
> ​NYC OKs safe sites for drug use, aiming to curb overdoses​
> ...


So, where is the MORE DRUGS part?

Those programs have been in force by one private, local or state agency for decades.

Your comparison is laughable.


----------



## DukeU (Jul 16, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> So, where is the MORE DRUGS part?
> 
> Those programs have been in force by one private, local or state agency for decades.
> 
> Your comparison is laughable.



What's laughable is your attempt to try and deny it. Not proud?

Truthfully, I don't blame you though. It would embarrass me also if I supported this kind of stuff.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jul 16, 2022)

DukeU said:


> What's laughable is your attempt to try and deny it. Not proud?


I didn't dumbass.
It STILL doesn't equate to MORE DRUGS.


DukeU said:


> Truthfully, I don't blame you though. It would embarrass me also if I supported this kind of stuff.


I know Right Wing Religious Nut Jobs only care about saving the lives of fetuses, after that?
They could give a fuck.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 16, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> If you don't vote Democrat or Republican you're voting to ensure the one you like the least is elected.


 
 The lesser of two evils is still evil and not something I will vote for.

 Yours is a cultish position.

 And even at that, it's not true. I didn't want Trump to win but I really wanted Hillary to lose. I didn't want Biden to win but I really wanted Trump to lose. So in both instances the one I disliked the least won. I couldn't support them but they won.

 To make a legitimate argument it has to be factual and there you are, yours is not.




woodwork201 said:


> I'm all for destroying both parties but destroy them first; build your new party up to be able to win and  then take on the big boys.  Right now it is just wasting votes that could have kept Biden out.  Or if you hate Trump that could keep Trump out in 24.  Or could have in 16.  Point is, vote to make a difference rather than to make a statement.



 You want me to vote for your party? Run someone decent that I can support. Otherwise, no.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 16, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> I'd be curious how you define "quality people", especially since most people have varied definitions which is why we have two major and several minor parties.
> 
> Another problem is this is the sort of comment and attitude common to those whom have neither the stamina, gumption, intelligence, sense of public service to run for an office in the first place.
> 
> ...


if the ones in DC are quality people,why is their approval rating in the 20 percent range instead of even 30%?......i will tell you why,its because they are bottom of the barrel people.....and if this is the kind of people you think are "quality" just because they got elected,well that says something about you doesnt it?....


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 16, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The "recent" mass shooting in Cumbria was actually in 2010..
> You are such a pathtic lying fuck.
> 
> have there been any mass shootings in the US since 2010 ?
> Or today.




You forgot Plymouth......and answer the question...what kept the Cumbria and Plymouth shooters from walking into schools?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 16, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> I didn't dumbass.
> It STILL doesn't equate to MORE DRUGS.
> 
> I know Right Wing Religious Nut Jobs only care about saving the lives of fetuses, after that?
> They could give a fuck.




Wrong...since coservatives give more time and money to charities than you welfare types do...and that is after paying for the welfare state through their taxes........


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jul 16, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Wrong...since coservatives give more time and money to charities


I'm sure they do.
People claiming to be conservative are just like their dear leader, they steal from charities, even their own.

President Trump paid more than $2 million in a court-ordered settlement to end a lawsuit in which he was accused of misusing funds at his charitable foundation for political gain.

Stephen K. Bannon, President Trump’s former adviser and an architect of his 2016 general election campaign, was charged on Thursday with defrauding donors to a private fund-raising effort called We Build the Wall, which was intended to bolster the president’s signature initiative along the Mexican border.

Mr. Bannon, working with a wounded Air Force veteran and a Florida venture capitalist, conspired to cheat hundreds of thousands of donors by falsely promising that their money had been set aside for new sections of wall, according to a federal indictment unsealed in Manhattan.

Despite the populist aura he tries to project, Mr. Bannon is known to enjoy the high life, and he was arrested at 7:15 a.m. on a $35 million, 150-foot yacht belonging to one of his business associates, the fugitive Chinese billionaire Guo Wengui, law enforcement officials said.

Of course, he was with a Chinaman, Trump's cult were supposed to hate them.


2aguy said:


> than you welfare types do...


Sure to their buddies.

Former President Donald Trump's political action committee donated $1 million to the conservative nonprofit organization where his former chief of staff, Mark Meadows, is a senior partner, according to a campaign finance report filed Monday night with the Federal Election Commission.

In December, the House voted to recommend that the Justice Department pursue contempt of Congress charges against Meadows over his refusal to cooperate with an investigation into the Trump-inspired Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol.


2aguy said:


> and that is after paying for the welfare state through their taxes........


Sure, like Trump.

“The only years that anybody’s ever seen were a couple of years when he had to turn them over to state authorities when he was trying to get a casino license, and they showed he didn’t pay any federal income tax,” Clinton said.

Trump quickly retorted: “That makes me smart.”

Later, when Clinton told Trump was that “maybe ... you haven’t paid any federal income tax for a lot of years,” the real estate mogul, who claims to be worth up to $10 billion, said that he was a better steward for his money than the government.

“It would be squandered, too, believe me,” Trump said.


----------



## westwall (Jul 16, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Their guns did not protect their freedom. So your argument is shite.





They didn't have guns.  Moron.  It was rare for Japanese to own firearms.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 16, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Yes, we know about your _“civilised”_ nation.  My ancestors fought and won two wars against you British filth, to protect us from your degenerate notions of _“civilised”_.
> 
> And you continue to9 serve your one meaningful purpose, which is to repeatedly and vividly remind us Americans why we kicked you British filth out of our country almost two and a half centuries ago.
> 
> Go suck your Queen's dick.


Off topic and vulgar.  Of course three of the partisan hacks*** like vulgarity and off topic violation of the rules.  Not so odd that thoughtless nitwits like you find this matter of no concern interesting.

** westwood, woodwork201 and stryder50


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 16, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The most reprehensible aspect of this is the right’s refusal to address the problem at all – to explore solutions that have nothing to do with the regulation of firearms.
> 
> Conservatives immediately resort to lies about ‘bans’ and ‘confiscation.’


westwall disagrees with reality, that's why I put him high on the ignore list.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 16, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Wrong...since coservatives give more time and money to charities than you welfare types do...and that is after paying for the welfare state through their taxes........


Off topic and if it were the money is self serving, not aiding the charities that benefit the needy.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 16, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You forgot Plymouth......and answer the question...what kept the Cumbria and Plymouth shooters from walking into schools?


Off topic, and BTW you are nuts.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 16, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> I didn't dumbass.
> It STILL doesn't equate to MORE DRUGS.
> 
> I know Right Wing Religious Nut Jobs only care about saving the lives of fetuses, after that?
> They could give a fuck.


Once again Westwall is out of touch with reality.  The truth is out there, and Westwall finds the truth anathema.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jul 16, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Once again Westwall is out of touch with reality.  The truth is out there, and Westwall finds the truth anathema.


Most RWNJ's are.
A prime example.


----------



## westwall (Jul 16, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Most RWNJ's are.
> A prime example.
> 
> View attachment 670898





And yet YOU are the morons who think a man can get pregnant.


DURRRRRR


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 16, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Conservatives enact meritless abortion ‘bans' predicated on the lie that ‘children’ are being ‘murdered’ yet refuse to even explore addressing the problem of actual children being murdered in their schools.



  It is the hard truth.

  Every abortion results in the death of an actual child, an actual human being.

  Children are being murdered, thousands every day, and you on the left *wrong* fully support this slaughter.

  If we could effectively ban abortion completely, it would save over a million innocent human lives every year.

  That's the hard truth, and none of your lies or distractions can change it or hide it.

  And your response to a much smaller number of murders, smaller by a few orders of magnitude, is to deprive law-abiding citizens of a crucial, essential Constitutional right, in a manner that will do absolutely nothing to reduce those murders in the least, and which, in fact, will have the effect of making law-abiding human beings easier prey for criminals.

  No sane person believes that you give a shit about the value of any human lives.  The policies that you support favor the interests of murderers and other subhuman criminal filth over that of any actual human beings.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jul 16, 2022)

westwall said:


> And yet YOU are the morons who think a man can get pregnant.
> 
> 
> DURRRRRR


DURRRRRR, yourself, you fucking idiot.
Regurgitating Tucker, you just embarrass yourself.

You're as gone as this loony bitch is.


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 16, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> _This bill requires a designated officer of the Department of Justice to act as the national coordinator of an Active Shooter Alert Communications Network regarding an emergency involving an active shooter.
> 
> The bill sets forth duties of the coordinator, including to work with state, tribal, and local governments to encourage coordination of various elements of the network. The coordinator must also encourage federal, state, local, and tribal government agencies to establish procedures for responding to active shooters.
> 
> ...


.

Oh hell yeah ... All we need is another level of bureaucracy to make everything much clearer.

I am amused at the nitwits that don't recognize it as political grandstanding that amounts to nothing.
The really amusing part is that it establishes a Government Accountability Office that studies how bad the government may have screwed things up ... 

.​


----------



## DukeU (Jul 16, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> I didn't dumbass.





Smokin' OP said:


> Washington Free Beacon?
> 
> A spokesman for Biden’s HHS reportedly told The Washington Free Beacon that the “safe smoking kits” will include pipes for drug users to smoke crack cocaine, crystal methamphetamine, and “any illicit substance.”
> 
> ...



You were saying?




Smokin' OP said:


> I know Right Wing Religious Nut Jobs only care about saving the lives of fetuses, after that?
> They could give a fuck.




Left wing gun nuts couldn't care less about saving lives ever.

It's their policies that are responsible for the innocent lives lost in most if not all of these cases.


Need a safe place to shoot up, go see the democrats...Need a crack pipe, the same.

Want to murder some babies, democrats will help with that too.

And early release for murderers and rapists.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 16, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Off topic and if it were the money is self serving, not aiding the charities that benefit the needy.




Not off topic I was responding to your stupid post...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 16, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Whats the issue here ? Do they want to give mass shooters an even break ?
> 
> View attachment 670164169


Why is this a DC thing???


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 16, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Shouldn't the measure of a bill how much good it does rather than how little harm it does?  What is the benefit of the bill?  What gets better because the Federal Government is leading the resource coordination in an active shooter scenario in stead of the State or even the County where the shooter and the law enforcement is?


It’s a scale. Some do nothing good. Some do little bad. Some do nothing bad. Some do nothing but bad. This particular bill is relatively inexpensive. And this bill also doesn’t seem to be the federal government imposing anything. I don’t say it’s worth a whole lot. But I don’t see how it causes any significant problems.

A coordinated system is what they seek to alert potential victims but they are also seem to be attempting to find a way the system thereby informs the shooter as little as possible.


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Smokin' OP (Jul 17, 2022)

DukeU said:


> You were saying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I stated Right Wing Religious Nut Jobs/Trumptards will believe anything.


----------



## DukeU (Jul 17, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Like I stated Right Wing Religious Nut Jobs/Trumptards will believe anything




1,400 'lifers' released from California prisons in last 3 years​
76K California violent, career felons get earlier releases - ABC News​
Virginia released killers, rapists and kidnappers in parole rush ...​


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 17, 2022)

DukeU said:


> 1,400 'lifers' released from California prisons in last 3 years​
> 76K California violent, career felons get earlier releases - ABC News​
> Virginia released killers, rapists and kidnappers in parole rush ...​




thanks....that also goes on my list of democrat party policies that increase gun crime....


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 17, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Washington Free Beacon?
> 
> A spokesman for Biden’s HHS reportedly told The Washington Free Beacon that the “safe smoking kits” will include pipes for drug users to smoke crack cocaine, crystal methamphetamine, and “any illicit substance.”
> 
> ...



Yes, there was the report before distribution that the kits would contain pipes and then the denials and statements that they would not include crack pipes, so up to that point, you would have been right. But you're ignoring, purposely I believe, the actual facts from when the kits came out and, nationwide, they included crack pipes, proving that all the denials were a lie.









						Yes, Safe Smoking Kits Include Free Crack Pipes. We Know Because We Got Them. - Washington Free Beacon
					

Crack pipes are distributed in safe-smoking kits up and down the East Coast, raising questions about the Biden administration's assertion that its multimillion-dollar harm reduction grant program wouldn't funnel taxpayer dollars to drug paraphernalia.




					freebeacon.com


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 17, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> I didn't dumbass.
> It STILL doesn't equate to MORE DRUGS.
> 
> I know Right Wing Religious Nut Jobs only care about saving the lives of fetuses, after that?
> They could give a fuck.


I'm pro-choice.  I believe people have the right to be stupid and kill themselves with crack or other drugs. 

I'm pro-choice.  I believe the baby in the womb gets to be part of the choice about abortion and just as soon as that baby is of age to legally agree to aborting it, and then does so agree, then you can abort it.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 17, 2022)

pknopp said:


> The lesser of two evils is still evil and not something I will vote for.
> 
> Yours is a cultish position.
> 
> ...


If you want people to vote 3rd-party then that party should do the work to have a chance of doing something.  They simply rob donor money and votes of people who really care.

How much money did you donate to your 3rd-Party last election?

The lesser of two evils _IS _less evil.  You want to pat yourself on the back and ignore evil.  You are worse than the other two evils.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 17, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You forgot Plymouth......and answer the question...what kept the Cumbria and Plymouth shooters from walking into schools?


The reason that the communists and socialists and even the Muslims in the  UK aren't shooting schools and anywhere else very often isn't because they don't have the weapons to do it; of course they have the weapons.  The reason that they're not using their weapons is that they're winning the war anyway.  The British aren't coming; they've surrendered.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 17, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> It’s a scale. Some do nothing good. Some do little bad. Some do nothing bad. Some do nothing but bad. This particular bill is relatively inexpensive. And this bill also doesn’t seem to be the federal government imposing anything. I don’t say it’s worth a whole lot. But I don’t see how it causes any significant problems.
> 
> A coordinated system is what they seek to alert potential victims but they are also seem to be attempting to find a way the system thereby informs the shooter as little as possible.


If you can't point to the good, then why pass it?  Believe me, every bill that the Federal Government passes is intended to strip just a little bit of liberty.

 There are already laws against murder, robbery, rape, child porn, and theft.  There are very few other laws that I need from government.  Everything else is passed for the benefit of government.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 17, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> It’s a scale. Some do nothing good. Some do little bad. Some do nothing bad. Some do nothing but bad. This particular bill is relatively inexpensive. And this bill also doesn’t seem to be the federal government imposing anything. I don’t say it’s worth a whole lot. But I don’t see how it causes any significant problems.
> 
> A coordinated system is what they seek to alert potential victims but they are also seem to be attempting to find a way the system thereby informs the shooter as little as possible.



By the way, how does such a coordinated means of notifying potential victims without notifying the shooter work?  Maybe text message everyone in the error without texting the shooter?  Maybe, then, they actually know and track everyone's location so they know who to text?  
You really are a big-government guy, aren't you?


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 17, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> If you can't point to the good, then why pass it?  Believe me, every bill that the Federal Government passes is intended to strip just a little bit of liberty.
> 
> There are already laws against murder, robbery, rape, child porn, and theft.  There are very few other laws that I need from government.  Everything else is passed for the benefit of government.


If the coordination effort yields a coherent way of communicating such a threat which doesn’t simultaneously notify the shooter of where the hidden targets may be hiding, off hand I’d say that not a bad outcome. 

I’m generally willing to piss all over some sound-good, feel-good but empty  Democrap Party proposal. But this one isn’t particularly offensive. It’s possible it has some merit.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 17, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> By the way, how does such a coordinated means of notifying potential victims without notifying the shooter work?



Who knows?  I don’t think that’s been ascertained yet. Maybe why they are proposing the brainstorming. 


woodwork201 said:


> Maybe text message everyone in the error without texting the shooter?  Maybe, then, they actually know and track everyone's location so they know who to text?
> You really are a big-government guy, aren't you?


You seem a bit unduly agitated. Go soak in a tub. Take a Midol if need be. 

For my part, I am content to be a small government guy. But that doesn’t mean I am obliged to say that anything the government does must be wrong. Even a lightweight lib Democrap can occasionally suggest something that might merit some consideration.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 17, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> If you want people to vote 3rd-party then that party should do the work to have a chance of doing something.  They simply rob donor money and votes of people who really care.
> 
> How much money did you donate to your 3rd-Party last election?


 
 Money? LOL, this is a post just to tee up an argument about money isn't it?  

 I give no one a penny and I don't understand why anyone does.



woodwork201 said:


> The lesser of two evils _IS _less evil.  You want to pat yourself on the back and ignore evil.  You are worse than the other two evils.


 
 Thank you.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 17, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Who knows?  I don’t think that’s been ascertained yet. Maybe why they are proposing the brainstorming.
> 
> You seem a bit unduly agitated. Go soak in a tub. Take a Midol if need be.
> 
> For my part, I am content to be a small government guy. But that doesn’t mean I am obliged to say that anything the government does must be wrong. Even a lightweight lib Democrap can occasionally suggest something that might merit some consideration.



No, you're not a small-government guy.  Small-government guys start by saying no to any new law and have to be convinced of it's value before supporting it.  You take exactly the opposite approach.  You're exactly the kind of sheep the big-government guys, even those you call Democraps, just love.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 17, 2022)

pknopp said:


> Money? LOL, this is a post just to tee up an argument about money isn't it?
> 
> I give no one a penny and I don't understand why anyone does.


Then you really are an idiot.  You throw your vote away where it can never do any good just so you can get online and boast that you threw it away.  If you really believed in their cause, you'd do what you can to make your vote for  them mean something.

Honestly, I doubt seriously that you could even be bothered to vote.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jul 18, 2022)

DukeU said:


> 1,400 'lifers' released from California prisons in last 3 years​
> 76K California violent, career felons get earlier releases - ABC News​
> Virginia released killers, rapists and kidnappers in parole rush ...​


Keep pivoting and deflecting.
It's in your DNA.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jul 18, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> I'm pro-choice.  I believe people have the right to be stupid and kill themselves with crack or other drugs.
> 
> I'm pro-choice.  I believe the baby in the womb gets to be part of the choice about abortion


Sure,you are.

Really?
How?


woodwork201 said:


> and just as soon as that baby is of age to legally agree to aborting it, and then does so agree, then you can abort it.


So, you don't mind supporting it, until then?


----------



## Centaur (Jul 18, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Whats the issue here ? Do they want to give mass shooters an even break ?
> 
> View attachment 670164169


What's the law consist of? Provide more details.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 18, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> No, you're not a small-government guy.  Small-government guys start by saying no to any new law and have to be convinced of it's value before supporting it.  You take exactly the opposite approach.  You're exactly the kind of sheep the big-government guys, even those you call Democraps, just love.


Thanks for sharing your erroneous assumptions and incorrect conclusion.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 18, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Sure,you are.
> 
> Really?
> How?
> ...


I didn't make it.  I'm not supporting it.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 18, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Thanks for sharing your erroneous assumptions and incorrect conclusion.


Nope.  You said that laws should pass unless there's something that YOU find in them that's a problem.  That's big government.  More laws is your default.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 18, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Nope.  You said that laws should pass unless there's something that YOU find in them that's a problem.  That's big government.  More laws is your default.


I don’t recall saying that. I believe you may be hallucinating. Or you are just lying. Quote and cite the post, or stfu.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 18, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Whats the issue here ? Do they want to give mass shooters an even break ?
> 
> View attachment 670164169


/----/ Is a a perfetly good reason that Republicans voted against it.
“This bill is about Democrat fear-mongering that guns are an ever-present threat, and we cannot be safe until big government rounds up every last one of them,” Representative *Jim Jordan* (R-OH) said on the House floor.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 18, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I don’t recall saying that. I believe you may be hallucinating. Or you are just lying. Quote and cite the post, or stfu.





BackAgain said:


> I’m not sure what about the bill requires any significant opposition. Frankly, the bill seems pretty harmless on its face. I may be missing something, though:


If a bill is harmless on its face then, to you, it doesn't require any significant opposition.  You didn't say that if the bill did some good then don't oppose it, you said if it seems harmless on its face.  The starting point for a bill, to you, is no significant opposition.  If you can identify the harm, then perhaps oppose.

If you were truly a small government guy, you'd say that all bills must be strongly opposed unless they provide significant identifiable value that significantly outweighs even the risk of harm.

You're not a small government guy; you're a big government, authoritarian, guy.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 19, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> If a bill is harmless on its face then, to you, it doesn't require any significant opposition.  You didn't say that if the bill did some good then don't oppose it, you said if it seems harmless on its face.  The starting point for a bill, to you, is no significant opposition.  If you can identify the harm, then perhaps oppose.
> 
> If you were truly a small government guy, you'd say that all bills must be strongly opposed unless they provide significant identifiable value that significantly outweighs even the risk of harm.
> 
> You're not a small government guy; you're a big government, authoritarian, guy.


So, you weren’t able to find any post of mine saying what you falsely attributed to me. Check.

And I am a small government guy. Your lack of comprehension and your erroneous conclusion about the import of what I’ve said is merely a reflection of your mental limitations.

Buzz off kid.


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 20, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ Is a a perfetly good reason that Republicans voted against it.
> “This bill is about Democrat fear-mongering that guns are an ever-present threat, and we cannot be safe until big government rounds up every last one of them,” Representative *Jim Jordan* (R-OH) said on the House floor.


And also ...
in this case seems the reason may be unnecessary duplication.
QUOTE:
H.R. 6538: NO.  This sends $2 million to the DOJ to implement an “Active Shooter Alert” notification that duplicates the existing Integrated Public Alert and Warning System (IPAWS).  Warning the public of imminent threats is a useful activity, which is why we have the IPAWS.  Setting up a duplicative system only for gunfire unnecessarily complicates and confuses the existing system and risks desensitizing the public with false alarms under the loose definitions in this bill. 
...




                        H.R. 6538: NO                    ​ 
H.R. 6538: NO.  This sends $2 million to the DOJ to implement an “Active Shooter Alert” notification that duplicates the existing Integrated Public Alert and Warning System (IPAWS).  Warning the public of imminent threats is a useful activity, which is why we have the IPAWS.  Setting up a...







                                                                mcclintock.house.gov


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> And also ...
> in this case seems the reason may be unnecessary duplication.
> QUOTE:
> H.R. 6538: NO.  This sends $2 million to the DOJ to implement an “Active Shooter Alert” notification that duplicates the existing Integrated Public Alert and Warning System (IPAWS).  Warning the public of imminent threats is a useful activity, which is why we have the IPAWS.  Setting up a duplicative system only for gunfire unnecessarily complicates and confuses the existing system and risks desensitizing the public with false alarms under the loose definitions in this bill.
> ...


/———/ I’ve had a so called debate with a libtard about Congressional pork bills. This is a perfect example why it’s a bad bill with a nice sounding name.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 21, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> So, you weren’t able to find any post of mine saying what you falsely attributed to me. Check.
> 
> And I am a small government guy. Your lack of comprehension and your erroneous conclusion about the import of what I’ve said is merely a reflection of your mental limitations.
> 
> Buzz off kid.


Wrong.  What I quoted was you saying what I attributed to you.  You said that unless there's something identifiably harmful in the bill there's no reason to oppose it.  That's big government.  That's government first. Quit denying it.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 21, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Wrong.  What I quoted was you saying what I attributed to you.  You said that unless there's something identifiably harmful in the bill there's no reason to oppose it.  That's big government.  That's government first. Quit denying it.


Lying liars lie. You are committed to dishonesty. And stupidity. A dynamite combo, you lying liar retard. 

And no. I didnt make that claim, you imbecile.


----------

